#  Krankenpflege >   Hilfen und Übungen nach einem Oberschenkelhalsbruch >

## Fuechslein

Hallo ihr Alle! 
Meine Frau hat sich vor 6 Wochen einen Oberschenkelhalsbruch zugezogen. Dieser wurde hüftkopferhaltend operiert. Eine Woche nach der OP wurde sie nach Hause entlassen, eine Weiterbehandlung in einer Reha-Klinik lehnte sie leider aus persönlichen Gründen ab. 
Sie hat kaum Schmerzen, nur bei Wetterwechsel und Gewitter, und kann sich mit zwei Krücken in der Wohnung einigermaßen fortbewegen, wenige Schritte funktionieren auch ohne diese. Treppensteigen geht allerdings gar nicht, entweder mit meiner Unterstützung oder ich muss sie tragen. Allein fühlt sie sich auf der Treppe zu unsicher und befürchtet einen weiteren Sturz. Für Draußen habe ich ihr einen Rollstuhl organisiert.  
Sie hat von unserem Chirurgen Krankengymnastik verordnet bekommen. Leider ist es für uns äußerst umständlich, zu einem Physiotherapeuten zu gelangen, so dass ich sehr gern selbst mit ihr die Gymnastik-Übungen durchführen würde. Ich weiß nur nicht, welche da angebracht sind. Danach zu googln brachte mir leider nix. 
Für ein paar Ratschläge wäre ich sehr dankbar! 
Fuechslein

----------


## kaya

Vorweg: die Reha abzulehnen war schlichtweg dumm. Es gibt auch Rehakliniken, in die man tagsüber zur Therapie geht und abends nach Hause kann.  
Eigenmächtig ohne jede Grundkenntnis Übungen durchzuführen ist m.E. nicht möglich.
Auch wenn es umständlich ist, fahrt zur Physiotherapie und holt Euch dort die entsprechenden Anleitungen, die Ihr später zu Hause weiterführen könnt.  
Und den Rollstuhl solltet Ihr wirklich nur sehr begrenzt einsetzen.

----------


## Fuechslein

Na ganz ohne Grundkenntnisse bin ich nicht, ich habe ne Ausbildung zum Sanitätsunteroffizier genießen dürfen, die weit über eine Erste Hilfe-Ausbildung hinausgeht und danach alleinverantwortlich einen kleinen Med.-Punkt "bewirtschaftet", wo ich für die Versorgung von rund 120 Soldaten verantwortlich war. Einmal in der Woche war dann der Regimentsarzt da, der Rest war mein Job. Natürlich wird diese Ausbildung von damals heute nicht mehr anerkannt (was ich für völlig richtig halte), aber im privaten Bereich haben mich meine Kenntnisse bislang noch immer weiter gebracht, bis eben ein Arzt zur Verfügung stand. 
Während der Ausbildung haben wir auch Grundkenntnisse in physiotherapeutischen Behandlungen gelernt, verschiedene Apperate wie Reizstrom- und Ultraschallgeräte gehörten zur Ausstattung des Med.-Punktes, auch haben wir Grundkenntnisse in verschiedenen Massagetechniken bekommen. Ok, die Geräte habe ich natürlich nicht zu Hause, aber diverse Gymnastikübungen traue ich mir bei ihr schon zu. Die Frage ist nur eben, welche Übungen, da diese Art von Verletzungen bei der Armee natürlich nicht auftraten. Aber eine Reihe anderer Verletzungen habe ich dort nach ärztlicher Anweisung physiotherapeutisch behandeln müssen (z.B. Frakturen, Knieverletzungen, Prellungen usw.).

----------


## josie

Hallo Fuechslein!
Dann würde ich raten, daß der Arzt ein Rezept für Physiotherapie ausstellt, und einen Hausbesuch verordnet. Da kann die Anzahl der Verordnung relativ gering sein, einfach soviel, damit Du auch auf dem neuesten Stand bist, nichts falsch machst, bei der Anleitung und dann kann es losgehen.
LG Josie

----------


## Hotte

Hier würde ich garnichts eigenständig machen sie gehört in die Hände von Fachleuten du brauchst hilfe.Berede das mit dem Arzt.

----------

